# BettaFix not working...need help



## zerlinafish (Aug 14, 2008)

Ernesto is active and eating just fine, but the finrot seems to be made worse by the BettaFix. I am at a loss... His back fin seems to be regrowing a little (some white showing up at the very ends), but the longer fin on the bottom (I don't know the name) seems to be more raggedy than before the Betta Fix. I have taken out all of the plastic plants and left his sunken ship in there. Should I do a big water change, stop the BettaFix and try something else?

Again: He is in a 2 gallon by himself...no filter, just an airstone. I change 50% water 2 X week. I have not changed the water since Monday (BettaFix day). 

HELP HELP HELP!!!

Z-fish


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

For fin rot, I've had great success using a combination of Melafix (Bettafix is the same product, just diluted due to the betta's sensitivity) and Pimafix. The Pimafix works to stop the infection that's causing the fin rot, and the Bettafix works to heal the fins. Using the two in conjunction is perfectly safe.


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

I'm wondering if he's snagging his tail on the plastic plants. If you ran them down some pantyhose, would they snag the pantyhose? If so, then they are too rought for a betta fish. Might try some silk, or real, plants.


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I don't want to offend anyone, but I think that bettafix and melafix are just crap with a label. I have never had any luck with them, and they actually made my fish worse. I would do your normal water change, wait a day if you can, do another water change, and dose with fungus clear. That stuff has worked wonders for my fish. You undoubtedly already know the importance of treating the water, and matching the temperature when you do water changes, so I won't even go there. Just follow the instructions on the label, and don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions. Good luck, and I hope your fish is feeling better soon.


----------



## okiemavis (Nov 10, 2007)

Kim, I have to disagree with you. When used properly melafix and pimafix can be very effective, gentle medications.

However, used properly is the key phrase here. For instance, finrot is generally fungal- melafix is antibacterial, so no, it won't cure fin rot unless the fin rot is bacterial. Pimafix on the other hand is an anti fungal, and will help with the problem. Melafix is a great thing to keep using in conjunction with Pimafix though as it will help fight off infection while the fins heal.

What are your water parameters? I'm guessing since you have no filter water quality is an issue, and that's why the finrot is not healing. Also, you'll need a heater. Betta's immune systems are compromised in water temperatures under 78 degrees.


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Hey! =D You guys have probably just saved my sisters betta gunther! =] Thank you so much!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

i've had fantastic results with melafix, but just like okiemavis said, the key is to use it properly. some bettas just don't respond to bettafix, i'm currently dealing with the same thing. you can also try maracyn, it treats fin rot also.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Like I said before, I think it depends on the fish. Like some of us can tolerate anti inflammatories and some of us can't.


----------



## kelly528 (Aug 31, 2009)

okiemavis said:


> Kim, I have to disagree with you. When used properly melafix and pimafix can be very effective, gentle medications.
> 
> However, used properly is the key phrase here. For instance, finrot is generally fungal- melafix is antibacterial, so no, it won't cure fin rot unless the fin rot is bacterial.


I don't know where you heard this but fin rot is the result of gram-negative bacterial rods. Don't be mislead by bacteria colloquially known as 'fungus' such as _Aeromonas, Pseudomonas _or _Flexibacter_. True fungal infections are extremely rare in aquaria



> Also, you'll need a heater. Betta's immune systems are compromised in water temperatures under 78 degrees.


True-- 'fin-rot bacteria' are opportunistic, meaning they are always hanging around in the water but will only infect a fish whose immune system is weakened. But during treatment keep the temp at about 74 or a few degrees under so that the bacteria will not multiply as quickly.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

This thread is from 2008...


----------



## Scienceluvr8 (May 17, 2009)

lol...i just noticed that as well


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

+1 on the Jungle Fungus Clear. It's working like a charm on my new (almost finless) boy.


----------

